# Want to buy in ear headphones below 2000 rs



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 27, 2013)

Want to buy in ear headphones below 2000 rs.
I have Micromax canvas 2 plus and their headsets are bad.
So suggest me any high end budget headset in ear so I can enjoy music.
Found this headset Tekfusion - Twinwoofers In-Ear Headphones 
Please suggest something which suits my budget and gives best sound. And anyone can please tell me in short what is burn-in for Tekfusion - Twinwoofers ??


----------



## hitesh (Aug 28, 2013)

Soundmagic e30 is the way to go -
Buy SoundMagic E 30 (Black) Online In India Price, Reviews, Specifications, Features, Ratings, Compare, Photos, Videos, Deals, Discounts, Only On Maniacstore.com


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 28, 2013)

Go for the E30 or the cheaper sibling, E10. Or if you are feeling a bit richer go for the Signature Acoustics C12. I have one and its definitely worth the 2.8k. 

On the same note, try to avoid the Twinwoofers. I have never personally tried them, but have heard enough bad things about them to never bother buying one. Seems to have rather bad build quality at the very least. If nothing the sheer number of people who rate that product alone makes it very suspicious in my eyes.


----------



## hitesh (Aug 28, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> On the same note, try to avoid the Twinwoofers. I have never personally tried them, but have heard enough bad things about them to never bother buying one. Seems to have rather bad build quality at the very least. If nothing the sheer number of people who rate that product alone makes it very suspicious in my eyes.



Yeah I agree. IIRC there was a member who promoted twinwoofers with all his might . It was seriously very suspicious


----------



## chandhu (Sep 3, 2013)

twin woofers may not be that durable bro...

my friend got them and they broke after 1 month...


----------



## kaishkuri (Sep 12, 2013)

im selling audio technica SJ-33 
 10 days used   at reasonableprise
if you then contect me


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 29, 2015)

close thread.. not needed... dropped buying idea for headphones..


----------

